# current firmware?



## nitsuj17

guys, what is the firmware the phone currently has on it? or what it came with, it is eh2?

go into about phone in settings and give me the build #


----------



## knightcrusader

Yeah, I'm pretty sure its EH2. I remember seeing this in the kernel source.


----------



## nitsuj17

knightcrusader said:


> Yeah, I'm pretty sure its EH2. I remember seeing this in the kernel source.


if you can just confirm that on your phone id appreciate it...i *might* be able to get my hands on the full factory restore eh2 odin


----------



## knightcrusader

Crap, no, its EI2. Can you get that one too? Cause that would be awesome.


----------



## nitsuj17

knightcrusader said:


> Crap, no, its EI2. Can you get that one too? Cause that would be awesome.


i dont think so, *if* i can get it at all, im told only eh2 is available if anything...but ill double check

either way ill see what i can do, no guarantees


----------



## knightcrusader

Awesome! Hope you can get it. It would be nice to have the factory odin to fall back to.


----------



## nagmier

lets hope so!!!


----------



## nitsuj17

i was able to get a hold of eh2 full factory odin (dont ask me where) but so far no go on ei2 (not they arent originally from me and no i cant tell u where its from)

i will upload in the morning when i get a chance

no guarantees as to what happens when u use them...i dont know if eh2 was shipping firmware and u got a quick ota to ei2 or what...hopefully one of u guys know

if thats the case, u would flash the whole thing to restore from a brick and then take a quick ota to be back on ei2


----------



## skategeezer

nitsuj17 said:


> i was able to get a hold of eh2 full factory odin (dont ask me where) but so far no go on ei2 (not they arent originally from me and no i cant tell u where its from)
> 
> i will upload in the morning when i get a chance
> 
> no guarantees as to what happens when u use them...i dont know if eh2 was shipping firmware and u got a quick ota to ei2 or what...hopefully one of u guys know
> 
> if thats the case, u would flash the whole thing to restore from a brick and then take a quick ota to be back on ei2


This better than nothing.

Thanks brah......


----------



## knightcrusader

nitsuj17 said:


> i was able to get a hold of eh2 full factory odin (dont ask me where) but so far no go on ei2 (not they arent originally from me and no i cant tell u where its from)
> 
> i will upload in the morning when i get a chance
> 
> no guarantees as to what happens when u use them...i dont know if eh2 was shipping firmware and u got a quick ota to ei2 or what...hopefully one of u guys know
> 
> if thats the case, u would flash the whole thing to restore from a brick and then take a quick ota to be back on ei2


EI2 came with the phone at launch, we haven't had any type of OTA yet on this phone.

I've learned not to ask where things came from, but I am very thankful that they leak out somehow. However, I do know for a fact there is an EI2 odin somewhere because I was given the kernel extracted from it by a nameless person in order to get the root exploit done faster. I was trying to create the initramfs by hand but I felt better having a copy of the real deal unmodified.


----------



## nitsuj17

knightcrusader said:


> EI2 came with the phone at launch, we haven't had any type of OTA yet on this phone.
> 
> I've learned not to ask where things came from, but I am very thankful that they leak out somehow. However, I do know for a fact there is an EI2 odin somewhere because I was given the kernel extracted from it by a nameless person in order to get the root exploit done faster. I was trying to create the initramfs by hand but I felt better having a copy of the real deal unmodified.


yeah i know there is an ei2 odin...but knowing that and getting it are 2 different things :shrugs:

i dont personally have direct access to things so im at the good will and mercy of others


----------



## knightcrusader

nitsuj17 said:


> i dont personally have direct access to things so im at the good will and mercy of others


So was I, and I was very thankful for what I got.


----------

